# Another Rescue Kitten



## AmandaShay (Aug 16, 2011)

We were leaving the grocery store when we seen a kitten get tossed out the window of a care and it started running around the parking lot real scared. We got out and caught him. He looks like a mismarked Russian Blue. He is about in the same shape Lil' Miss Luna was in. Except his tummy was bloated and full of worms. We took him home and have been giving him panacur which the vet said is a 5 day treatment. We havent been able to decide on a name for him, so we been calling him Mr. Grey. Ill post pics as soon as my camera charges.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

This is about the third time I've heard this horrible story. What is it with people and throwing LIVE cats out a window? I assume the car was moving, too?

Geez... I remember in the "good" ol'e days when people would dump cats at a farmer's field... at least they would stop and PLACE the cat in the grass, gently, holding it with their hands.

Now it's tossing them out of moving vehicles on roads and parking lots?? AURGH!!


Ahem...anyhoo, thank you so much for rescuing this little tyke! ^_^
You could name him Earl Grey, like the tea  LOL


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

That's just despicable, thank you giving this little guy a chance.
Earl Grey, I like it.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

*A car?* I didn't understand "...the window of a care" (what's a care) that is just unbelievable...how can... oh my I'm furious....I don't have words...

Thank you so much, you are an angel for little grey.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

We need pictures of the little guy.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I only knew it was a car, because the rescue group I'm with have rescued animals that have been tossed out of windows (some people are "nice" enough to open the door and let the animal be closer to the ground).
Kittens mostly, but we've gotten puppies and adult cats, too. Also rescued a dog that "jumped" out the back of a pickup truck... though we figure dogs shouldn't be riding back there *anyway*. In fact, we just recently changed our paperwork for the adoption agreement to include that the new owners will never allow the dog to be in the bed of a moving truck, since we see so many injuries because of that.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Jerks that throw live animals from a moving car should be arrested, jailed and prosecuted for animal abuse, it's a despicable and cowardly act.
If you don't want you pet dump them down the night deposit shoot at the local pound.


----------



## AmandaShay (Aug 16, 2011)

Opps.. I meant car. Yes the car was moving, I was so furious. It took us awhile to catch him, but we did. The thing about the town that i live in is we only have a small "non-profit" shelter, and they refuse to take any animals in that actually need help. They tend to take in designer breed and purebreds in so they can raise the adoption fees on them. So people tend to just dump them out anywhere. We also dont have an animal control here either. Luckily we do have a few animal lovers in the town. I will post pics but cant get the camera to charge, ill have to get another battery for it first.
I like the name Earl Grey.


----------



## AmandaShay (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree that they should be arrested, but the police dont really care one way or the other about people dumping them. The one officer that does care, just calls me to come pick up an animal that needs help or a home


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

AmandaShay said:


> I agree that they should be arrested, but the police dont really care one way or the other about people dumping them. The one officer that does care, just calls me to come pick up an animal that needs help or a home


You must be the local crazy cat lady.
Hope the little guy gets better and responds to a little TLC.


----------



## AmandaShay (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol not quite i only have 3 cats but i have 7 dogs, 2 ferrets, 9 PET rats, 1 turtle, and 2 snakes (i dont feed live, we order frozen) 

All are rescues except one dog who my mother got me for xmas in 1998.


----------



## AmandaShay (Aug 16, 2011)

I finally got pics of the little kitten. Who we still havent decided on a name for. My bf wants to call him "Beau". We noticed he also wobbles and walks funny kinda all hunched over like he was kept in a cat crate his entire life.
In this pic you can see how bloated his tummy is 



























He is such a cutie


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I cannot believe anyone would throw a cat out of a moving car. Some people don't have a conscience. Makes me so mad!!! This kitten is adorable and I hope he feels better soon. Thanks for saving him!!!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

His feet or legs might be hurting from his crash landing, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

He is so beautiful! I hope he gets better, thank you so much!


----------



## AmandaShay (Aug 16, 2011)

He is a good boy, but our other kitten is older than him by atleast 3 wks, she likes to pick at him and he screams bloody murder, and if i leave him in the livingroom he meows until i go and get him. He even slept in the bed with us lastnight. I think he is gonna be a bit spoiled lol


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

That kitten is very lucky that he was found by you! You are a good person, Amanda!


----------



## AmandaShay (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks, i try to be lol, I just hope Luna and Cubby accept him soon, all the hissing, growling and crying is driving me insane lol


----------



## Squeakist (Nov 3, 2011)

what a handsome chap


----------

